# Does your spouse make you laugh?



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

I was thinking last night as I was going to bed chuckling over a text DH sent to me (he was working late), that when times are tough between us, the biggest thing I miss is laughing with him.

I don't know if it's the same for everyone, but I realise that it's a hugely important part of our relationship. Every day we make each other laugh, by finding humour in situations, being cheeky, poking some light hearted fun, nothing nasty.

Makes me wonder if taking life too seriously, not looking for the humour, is a way to drive your spouse away that people may not even realise is a problem.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

All the time. My husband is always laughing and joking, he also laughs at his own jokes... But seriously tho, in the past i have suffered with anxiety and depression, but since marrying him i have not been so bad.

He knows how to pick me up and make me feel good. Hes even been known to pick himself back up on occasion.

I think a relationship should be filled with lots and lots of laughter.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Yup! Laughter is key. Sharing that is a primary bond for us.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I love making my husband laugh. I spend lots of time looking up puns because he loves them so much. His jokes are so dumb I have to laugh at them, it's his secret charm.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

My BF is hilarious. His sense of humor was one of the first things that attracted me to him. 

When we're out in public, I swear we're like a comedy duo. Always riffing and bouncing off of each other. It's fun.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Wifey isn't someone who generally makes me laugh, but I don’t need her to. She is very affectionate in lieu of.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Not so much with my first W, as she became an almost totally dour woman somewhere just this side of the honeymoon ~but my rich, skanky XW, being the extreme extrovert that she is, nearly always kept me in stitches as she possesses a most rather wicked sense of humor! To this very day, I still kind of miss it!

Too bad that she was using it on both of those other men from her past, all while she was wedded to me! 

And I reckon that they really enjoyed it too, no doubt, along with some of her other renowned and notable accoutrements! *


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

breeze said:


> Makes me wonder if taking life too seriously, not looking for the humour, is a way to drive your spouse away that people may not even realise is a problem.


This is a great point, breeze.

My husband can have me absolutely cracking up with laughter. He is fun to be around, we can be light-hearted together, goofy, and we laugh at ourselves.

Recently we were working on a home project together. Out of nowhere I got the giggles real bad and was having fun with it. Must have been the paint fumes! He became uptight and serious. I continued having my own fun and also calmly expressed how I felt. Later he apologized and said he got it wrong - that he was so busy concentrating on it being 'right' that he forgot the more important thing was for it be fun. He also saw that the end result was still a quality finish, even though I was being silly. The next day as we continued working together, we shared a great team feeling again and worked our little butts off in a mutually supportive and more relaxed way. It takes two.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Giro flee said:


> I love making my husband laugh. I spend lots of time looking up puns because he loves them so much. His jokes are so dumb I have to laugh at them, it's his secret charm.


oh I love a good pun!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes, and I make her laugh. (and not just AT me  )


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine does. He is a riot. Keeps me laughing. I think I do the same for him. 

He wakes up in the morning joking and dancing his way to the bathroom (at 56).... makes me wake up smiling. He looks in the mirror and says, "You good lookin' sonofabithc, don't you never die!" How can I not smile? 

He texts me jokes, or funny sights, or whatever....to make me smile. We have a standard response "STBFMF"....which means "smiling too big for my face". No idea where that came from, but we used it alot when we were dating long distance. It's ten years later...and I think its awesome that we still use that!


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Yes, but mostly the other way around, or we laugh at the same thing. Humor is really important! :rofl:


----------



## x598 (Nov 14, 2012)

to me, laughter, much like sex, is kind of a "barometer" to a relationship. maybe laughter is an expression of joy in the simplest sense.

I dated an amazing young woman, and we could banter back and forth and find humor in things other people wouldn't understand. and it wasn't because we were specifically "trying" to be funny or humorous....its hard to explain.

sadly, it's over.


----------



## RoseAglow (Apr 11, 2013)

x598 said:


> to me, laughter, much like sex, is kind of a "barometer" to a relationship. maybe laughter is an expression of joy in the simplest sense.


I like that- I think it's totally true. Laughter is a true form of enjoyment with the other person. 

My DH and I laugh a lot and have a lot of inside jokes. It's like a form of intimacy, when someone really "gets" you and your sense of humor.

I'm sorry it ended for you, X598.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We make each other laugh, the tummy hurting kind of laughter on a very regular basis.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Holland said:


> We make each other laugh, the tummy hurting kind of laughter on a very regular basis.


naww ...the best kind!


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

It's nice to see so many people on here are still having fun and laughing with their partners. You read all these problems between couples and it makes you wonder if they're still laughing sometimes through it all.


----------



## RedRidingHood (Jan 31, 2015)

I grew up in a family that was always cracking jokes. One of my top things in a husband was humor. Which H thinks is "weird." I knew him as just a friend but he always had me laughing. Most others find his jokes stupid, but I giggle constantly around him.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, he makes me laugh very easily and I him. We have incredible banter. We probably make each other laugh at least once a day. You either have banter with someone or you don't. You really can't teach it to someone or teach them to have that humor chemistry with you. I've dated people who didn't get dry jokes. It just flew over their heads. The man I'm with has to be witty and funny or I'm just not interested.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

breeze said:


> It's nice to see so many people on here are still having fun and laughing with their partners. You read all these problems between couples and it makes you wonder if they're still laughing sometimes through it all.


One of the first things I've noticed about people who I suspect are in troubled marriages is the lack of humor or banter with each other.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

There are variety of humor styles just as their are a variety of personalities...I think it's safe to say ...this is another area of compatibility ..if it's not there in dating... the free flowing laughing *with* each other.. *at* each other.. generally a couple won't make it to the alter.. 

I'll be the 1st to admit some people's humor style does not do much for me ..never liked when one was purposely trying to make me laugh so much, or punchline jokes ...

I think just being yourself.. with real experiences / stories brought forth....this has a way of causing engaging laughter many times....a good story teller can cause one to pee their pants... been there /done that...just the crazy things people DO.. or the messes they get themselves into.. 

Just people's natural quirks .. is often humorous as well.. some teasing about it.. making fun.. 

My H has a way of taking my "hot head" moments and getting me to LAUGH AT MYSELF.. basically he is making FUN of me.. but I love it...he brings out the best in me...and for this... he deserves a crown.. I adore his sense of humor, it's very dry.. but very timely..... he finds me pretty entertaining as well.. We both don't mind a little toilet humor either.... others may frown on that .. but we like it !


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

I was the other day about humour compatibility. You have to have something in common to laugh about with your partner, the same sense of humour , to treat life in the same way. I think that is one of the best ingredients for marriage bliss.


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

We both have very quirky, weird senses of humor, and find something to laugh at everyday, whether it's something the kiddo said or did, or a strange gif, or the dog's snoring in a quiet room. It's important to share little moments like that, and I know I find myself thinking, "I can't wait to share this with him" to see him react.


----------



## SunnyWife (Aug 6, 2014)

Sense of humour is very important and Hubby cracks me up all the time and I do the same for him. We have lots of inside jokes (so much so that the kids say it gets 'awkward' -- oh well, LOL -- being a good example for them right?). I grew up in a household were humour was pretty close to forbidden and my Mom did not let my Dad be his goofy funny self. Mom insists that they had a good marriage (my Dad passed away about 18 years ago now). My siblings and their spouses highly doubt that my Dad was ever truly happy in their marriage. My Hubby met my parents shortly before our own marriage and was his conclusion as well. Needless to say humour and allowing your partner to be themselves is hugely important. And it shows to everyone around you as well, even when you think it doesn't.


----------

